# Temperatures are going up this weekend- 112 F, why not keep the heat...



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

Out of the kitchen by using your solar cookers and leaving the oven and stovetop off.

The temps are climbing now, it is supposed to hit 112 F this Sunday.
Have been eating solar cooked lunches all week while on different job sites, but today I am at home now and have a Brined Chicken in one Global Sun Oven, and have potatoes and eggs cooking for potato salad, and will cook yellow squash and corn on the cob as well.
Perfect day for cooking, not even a cloud in the sky.
Still have not turned the air on today and will not have to until about 5:00 PM because everything is outside cooking.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I think I'm going to get out my parabolic cooker I got from Cantinawest and do some experimenting this weekend.

Cornbread is a staple here and I've never made any with it so I guess its a good time to start, supposed to be 105 tomorrow.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope all you folks out West keep cool, was watching the news this morning and I saw the high temp. in Death Valley yesterday was 127*F...yikes


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Supposed to be 104 here today.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

{{{Out of the kitchen by using your solar cookers and leaving the oven and stovetop off}}}
I have a solar oven--stored in the attic.
I use a two burner and a single burner portable on the covered porch and it helps a lot.
I even use the electric grill for cooking boiled corn, sweet potatoes, and baked potatoes.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

It's supposed to be 119 here. I am NOT looking forward to it, but I guess I can be grateful that it's not 127!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Got ice !!!!


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I think I'm going to get out my parabolic cooker I got from Cantinawest and do some experimenting this weekend.
> 
> Cornbread is a staple here and I've never made any with it so I guess its a good time to start, supposed to be 105 tomorrow.


Great Idea, getting your parabolic cooker out. Lots of sunshine and good cooking ahead this summer. I keep mine where I can access and start using it within 30 seconds.
Tomorrow we are going to fry some sopaipilla (Chilean version of fry bread) and I will also do my customary Saturday batch of parabolic cooked popcorn for the weekend.

By the way, it got to 115 today (Friday) here in St. George


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

JayJay said:


> {{{Out of the kitchen by using your solar cookers and leaving the oven and stovetop off}}}
> I have a solar oven--stored in the attic.
> I use a two burner and a single burner portable on the covered porch and it helps a lot.
> I even use the electric grill for cooking boiled corn, sweet potatoes, and baked potatoes.


Maybe it's time to get the Solar oven out of the attic
It's a shame to be wasting so much sunshine...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cantinawest said:


> Great Idea, getting your parabolic cooker out. Lots of sunshine and good cooking ahead this summer. I keep mine where I can access and start using it within 30 seconds.
> Tomorrow we are going to fry some sopaipilla (Chilean version of fry bread) and I will also do my customary Saturday batch of parabolic cooked popcorn for the weekend.
> 
> By the way, it got to 115 today (Friday) here in St. George


I would like to keep my parabolic cooker out but we have quite a bit of wind(40-60mph) at times and I would hate for it to blow over and and be damaged.

Like I said it works well and I want to have it around for a while so I keep it covered with a grill cover in the shed outside. That makes it a little inconvenient to use regularly but would hate to have it dented up.

It was 108 here today!


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Parabolic Kite*

Yes, a parabolic definitely can and would catch wind if left in the upright position.
That is why I keep my three parabolic cookers face down in the back yard, with a protective cover when not in use, its very aerodynamic that way.It takes 30 seconds to put it upright.
I travel with it on my van in the same way.


----------

